# Reading in the dark



## Rachel Donnelly (Jan 25, 2012)

Does the Kindle fire have a light so that you can read in the dark? 

Rachel


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Fire is not eInk, it's a backlit screen like an iPad, so yes, you can read in the dark.  I do it all the time!

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Also, the Fire's backlighting is manually adjustable to get the brightness you want, which is a nice feature.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I love how adjustable the backlit screen is - I can get it just right for whatever I’m doing, but it isn’t bright enough to keep my husband awake. I try not to use it for hours like that because it tends to strain my eyes - just like looking at a bright computer screen all day does. But for a few games, or checking facebook, or some light reading - it’s fantastic!


----------



## GhiiZhar (May 23, 2010)

I like reading the Fire more in the dark than I thought I would. I set the background color to black, and text color to white, then turn the brightness way down. I really didn't like it the first time I tried, so tried other combos.

However, I gave it a second try the next night, and it's now my favorite way to read in bed. 

I also have a Touch with the Amazon lighted cover, but just don't like the lighting when in a totally dark room. In very low lit rooms, though, its great.

I have an iPad, and can set the lighting the same as the Fire, but it's just too big to comfortably hold the way I like to when reading in bed.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I love reading in the dark on my Fire.  I turn the brightness down.  I personally don't suffer eye strain from it.


----------



## dori chatelain (Dec 31, 2011)

I love reading in the dark on my fire. I have it set on the sepia setting and I turn the brightness all the way down. I also make the font slightly larger than normal and it works great. I don't seem to have any problems.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Night-reading on the Fire has been very pleasant.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I find it very easy to read my Fire at night. While I usually use a book light to read my K2 in the dark, if DH is asleep and I want to turn on my K2 and read using TTS, I will use the light from the Fire screen to be able to read the menus, open a book, and start TTS on my K2 in the dark.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I read in the dark pretty much every night, and the adjustable backlight on my Fire is very nice, it's not as harsh/bright as the ipad, more of a soothing back glow, but the text is still very readable


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

I love reading my fire! I thought I would prefer reading my eink kindle 3 for long periods but I actually prefer the fire! I don't know if its the font choices, or larger screen, or crisp words. I adust the brightness according to my needs. I can turn in down a lot in darkness.


----------

